# Making Scale-size boats



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

If you're in need of scale-sized boats for a water scene you can easily make them.
This scratch-built process is simple and the same for n-scale boats or ho-scale boats or any scale for that matter. Attached is a how to video for making them.
Regards aj



(if you can't view video and need pictures or instruction then pm me)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it! Simple, but fun and easy!

As I suggestion, you could easily add a black string from the tip of the bow to the mast, about 3/4 or 7/8 of the way up ... a "headstay" for a detailed touch. Maybe a mainsheet, too.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

that looks quick and easy!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

buickestate said:


> that looks quick and easy!


Thats what she said :sly:


but seriously, that looks really easy to do. might take the kids around to poppies and let them build a few boats today


----------

